# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  الشامل في شرح أصول البزدوي

## سعيد العباسي

وهو من أكبر كتب الأصول على مذهب الإمام أبي حنيفة، فهل تتوفر مخطوطاته (لاسيما مخطوطة دار الكتب المصربة) على الإنترنت؟

----------


## محمود الجيزي

تفضل يا أخي هذا ما وجدته لك لعله يساعدك:
هذه مخطوطة من موقع المصطفى *الشامل شرح اصول البزدوي الحنفي*وهذه نسخة بملتقى أهل الحديث
*هديتي : (الشامل شرح أصول البزدوي ) لأمير كاتب , في أصول الفقه ...*وهذا ما توافر من الكتاب بمركز ودود
*السابع و الثامن من الشامل شرح أصول البزدوي الحنفي • مركز ودود للمخطوطات*وهنا نسخة من مرفوعات أخينا أبي يعلى البيضاوي

----------


## سعيد العباسي

بارك الله فيك، ويبدو أنها قطعة واحدة من الكتاب أعيد رفعها. شكراً لك.

----------

